# Odyssea t5 quad lighting



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Odyssea-T5...hash=item1a1a957d88:m:md-sm9iA2uGsXAtMjYvOGSw

it's the 72"

i bought this light. Still in box, decided not to go with it.
Anyone interested?

Thinking $100.


----------

